# Robin met our neighbor...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...ol Mr. Groundhog! He's been living under our porch since spring! Robin was romping in the yard when he saw him by the house. For a moment they stared at each other, then the groundhog zipped for the porch, and Robin pursued him for a few seconds. I'm glad Robin had fun, and I'm glad for the groundhog, but I'm afraid the next romp might turn into a hunt. That groundhog might be carrying something, and if he clawed or bit Robin...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How big is the groundhog?? If larger than a large rat, I doubt Robin would hunt him but I guess it's possible. He may have just wanted a friend to play with. As to the concern about rabies or other diseases, is there a history of rabies infected groundhogs in your area?? Do they even get rabies??


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a funny sight that must have been! I'm glad the groundhog wasn't caught.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My first concern with a ground hog or Rock chuck as they're called here, is their teeth! They have strong ones, and could give a nasty bite!
Usually their first line of defense, is to run away and hide, but if cornered, they can put up a nasty fight!

So Kurt, I'm so Happy Sir Robin, and the ground hog, were able to part ways, without a fight!!
S.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Marcia said:


> How big is the groundhog?? If larger than a large rat, I doubt Robin would hunt him but I guess it's possible. He may have just wanted a friend to play with. As to the concern about rabies or other diseases, is there a history of rabies infected groundhogs in your area?? Do they even get rabies??


I had a brother and sister pair years ago who stalked and chased jackrabbits bigger than they were. Mind you, I noticed that they never got closer than one foot away. I suspect they didn't really want to catch something that big, just have the fun of chasing it.
If it smells like herbivore, I think a cat will view it as prey unless it's really huge.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The groundhog's not huge, but he's got some size to him, mostly in the tummy. :lol He (?) and his mate have been living under our porch since late march. I haven't seen his mate in some time, I'm wondering if something happened to her.

I think I'll call him Pops...


----------

